# Anyone good with pensions ?



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

So I now have 2 pensions and need to start a 3rd, the first one is quite low but I started it when I was 20 and paid in a low amount for around 12 years. It was a private pension so only I contributed to it.

I then went into an employer scheme for 13.5 years and both myself and the employer paid into this. Now I have been made redundant that is frozen and I can leave it or transfer it.

My new employer is new to employing staff, it's me and him. So while we have discussed pensions briefly I do need to get something sorted but it's new to both of us. Are there any good sites to look at with regards to pensions ? I realise I might need to get a financial advisor but they fill me with dread, I then I need to decide do I stick or transfer the 2 current pensions.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I would say you need to find a proper pension adviser.

I have one connected to my company. When he looked at the pension pots I had he could see it made sense to consolidate them. This did two things:
1. There is now only one management fee
2. The new consolidated pension pot is working better and getting bigger returns, so what I lost in transfers has been made up.


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

I'm an IFA. Personally I would get a reputable local person who is genuinely whole of market for this thing. 

Maybe go by recommendation or use the money advice service whichs gives basic advice. As above post a good adviser will give you the best solution for you and not just for him but make sure that he is not tied to a panel it only one provider etc.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Also look on Moneysavingexpert as there is a shed load of advice on there, most of which is excellent.


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

SteveTDCi;4934287I might need to get a financial advisor but they fill me with dread said:


> We are not all that bad... some of us like car detailing too!!
> Any adviser should write you a detailed report that clearly states the risk and possible benefit of consolidating the pension, taking into account your aims and objectives, along with how much risk you are willing/not willing to take with the funds etc.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I still need to pull my finger out and do something, does it help if your advisor is local ?


----------

